# RAF Wymeswold, Leicestershire - Dec 2010 ** Pic Heavy **



## sYnc_below (Mar 21, 2011)

Visited with some guys from AiX last year in treacherous road conditions, one guy is scarred for life by my driving I think 

History - Copyright © Brush Aircraft: Production in Loughborough by Tony Jarrom (Midland Counties 1978)



> Wymeswold RAF Station officially opened on 16 May 1942 as a new operational training unit (28OTU), which was part of 93 Group, RAF – although it had been in use since 14 April 1942. The advance party arrived at Castle Donington on 22 May 1942, which was by then selected as a satellite airfield. Initial aircraft for the Group were Vickers Wellingtons MK1C with Westland Lysanders and Miles Martinents under No.7 Group Bomber Command.
> 
> The training task continued until mid-October 1944, by which time many hundreds of aircrews had been trained; including Squadron Leader David Penman who was awarded the DSO for his part in the magnificent low-level raid on Augsburg. The senior pupils from the unit represented Wymeswold in the historic 'Thousand Bomber' raids. No. 1521 (Blind Approach training) Flight and its Oxfords was additionally resident in 1943–44.
> 
> ...









*Building No.6 Drawing No.7811/41 Picket Post (Sick Quarters)*





*Building No.3 Drawing No.7815/41 Ambulance Garage and Mortuary (Sick Quarters)*





*Building No.5 Drawing No.7811/41 Sergeants & Airmans Ablutions/Latrines (Sick Quarters)*










*M&E Plinth (Sick Quarters)*















*Building No. 17. Drawing No. 7811/41 Picket Post*





*Unknown electrical building - Airfield Site*





*Building no. 8 Drawing No. 11008/41 Battle Headquarters - Airfield Site*





*Building No.53. Drawing no. 518/40 Control Tower - Airfield Site*























































*Building No.27. Drawing no. 147/41 25 Yard Machine Gun Range*





*Building No.24. Drawing no. 7828/41 Motor Transport, Offices, Bays & Ramps*










*Building No.21. Drawing no. 7821/41 Gas Clothing Store*





*Building No.21. Drawing no. 7821/41 Gas Clothing Store*





*Building No.5. Drawing no. 7829/41 Guard House*





*Building No.5. Drawing no. 7829/41 Guard House*





*Building No.5. Drawing no. 7829/41 Guard House*





*Building No.5. Drawing no. 7829/41 Guard House*





*Building No.25. Drawing no. 18648/40 Electrical Sub Station*





*Building No.25. Drawing no. 18648/40 Electrical Sub Station*





*Building No.25. Drawing no. 18648/40 Electrical Sub Station*





*Building No.25. Drawing no. 18648/40 Electrical Sub Station*





*Revo T2 Mk.II Taxiway Light*





*Picket Post - Bulk Fuel Site*





*Bulk Fuel Site*


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 21, 2011)

looks like a nice explore if a little snowy...


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant shots particularly the control tower ones.


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 21, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Brilliant shots particularly the control tower ones.



Thanks...these are all with my old camera too


----------



## historymadd (Mar 21, 2011)

*unknown building*

hi there 

Looking at the floor of the building and the type of runway light it was almost certainly a b centre which house transformers for the runway lighting.


aix link

http://www.airfieldinformationexcha...d.php?3705-Airfield-Lighting-B-Control-Centre

cheers 

hm


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 21, 2011)

A truly fascinating place with so much left to see. Well done on superb shots and report. 

In building 21 they look like airliner seats ???


----------



## stevie (Mar 22, 2011)

Theyre out of an old Viscount Hydealfred. 
Great pics mate and a pleasure showing you around here even though it was so bloody freeezing at the time!!!!! I knew you'd be impressed with the place.

Just to recap on that info there was a few more periods of use at Wymeswold after that. From the 18th to the 20th of may 1970 No.1 Squadron RAF used the airfield for a Foreward Operating Location Exercise with six Harriers and East-West Aviation used a section of the airfield to fly a Let 410 and an Antinov An-2 during the latter end of 1995.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Stevie - clears that up nicely


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 22, 2011)

historymadd said:


> hi there
> 
> Looking at the floor of the building and the type of runway light it was almost certainly a b centre which house transformers for the runway lighting.
> 
> hm



Thank you very much for this info, I assume this would be 1950's or later then? (it doesn't appear on the WW2 airfield plan)


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 22, 2011)

stevie said:


> Great pics mate and a pleasure showing you around here even though it was so bloody freeezing at the time!!!!! I knew you'd be impressed with the place.



have your feet thawed out yet?


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice set of photo's Hal, did you get access to the BHQ?


----------



## V70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent report!.. I love all the old signs and labels, great stuff. Good to see so much has survived on such a derelict site. Good work on identifying so much of the buildings too.


----------



## stevie (Mar 22, 2011)

V70 said:


> Good to see so much has survived on such a derelict site.




...and we didn't have time to visit all the buildings in the technical site or training area on this perticular visit. It's certainly one of the best examples of a WW2 airfield (albeit mainly derilict) anywhere.


----------



## stevie (Mar 22, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> have your feet thawed out yet?



You'll be plesed to hear i've FINALLY got round to buying some proper walking boots mate . A wise move methinks!!


----------



## stevie (Mar 22, 2011)

tocsin_bang said:


> Thank you very much for this info, I assume this would be 1950's or later then? (it doesn't appear on the WW2 airfield plan)




It's from the 1950's era.


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 22, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Nice set of photo's Hal, did you get access to the BHQ?



Yup but it was flooded, only the observation cupola was dry.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 22, 2011)

Top quality report and stunning piccies !!! I could only dream of a snow and sunshine day - my camera would be shaking with the excitement !!! Great to see the tower still stands and in tip top derelicty - goodness condition !!!! They look so much better (atmospheric wise ) in that condition !!


----------



## sYnc_below (Mar 22, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> Top quality report and stunning piccies !!!



Thanks...its a shame I didn't have any glass for my Canon at the time, these were all shot on a Lumix TZ6...........The Canon would have smoked these pix


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 22, 2011)

Great set of pics! i love nosing around this place, it's somewhere you can keep going back to and finding something you missed last time


----------



## historymadd (Mar 22, 2011)

*unknown building*



tocsin_bang said:


> Thank you very much for this info, I assume this would be 1950's or later then? (it doesn't appear on the WW2 airfield plan)



Cold war era some of this stuff is still in use today believe it or not 

there is quite a bit on airfield information exchange about the lighting of airfields and asscoiated bulidings 

beemn on a few like that raf abingdon has some old stuff like that on it but well chavved now 

cheers hm


----------



## TK421 (Mar 22, 2011)

What a stunning set of photos you have taken. This place is just up the road from my in laws, I will have to take a look next time I am visiting.

Great report mate


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning pics. Especially love that first one of the door in the snow, the mech & eng plinth door and the ones in and around the watch office. Beautifully done...and some interesting buildings remaining too.
Nice.


----------

